# Tire Pressure not being displayed



## OrangeJulius (Jan 19, 2018)

Two weeks of light driving of our new Model 3, and so far the only issue/error we've noticed is the lack of tire pressure display in the "Cards" section of the screen (for any wheel). The car image is there, but nothing else.  

Is anyone else experiencing this phenomenon?

Software is at 2018.24.1 12dd099


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

OrangeJulius said:


> Two weeks of light driving of our new Model 3, and so far the only issue/error we've noticed is the lack of tire pressure display in the "Cards" section of the screen (for any wheel). The car image is there, but nothing else.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this phenomenon?
> 
> Software is at 2018.24.1 12dd099


You have to drive a couple miles for it to show the tire pressure.


----------



## OrangeJulius (Jan 19, 2018)

RIP_OPEC said:


> You have to drive a couple miles for it to show the tire pressure.


Thanks. I didn't see that useful piece of information in the owner's manual. Did I miss it?


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Yeah it wont show the cold pressure for some reason.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

OrangeJulius said:


> Thanks. I didn't see that useful piece of information in the owner's manual. Did I miss it?


It's the way all in-tire TPMS sensors work. They go to sleep when the car isn't moving. They wake up in a few seconds when the car starts moving quickly enough.

From personal experience, traveling less than 10 mph isn't enough to wake them up.


----------

